# my odd jd....or maybe part ebjd.



## mahoney206 (Feb 26, 2013)

So I wnt out and got two more dempseys for my tank and one of them seems allot more blue. Kinda curious if she could have the electric blue genes in her. She looks normal besides the huge amount of blue. Even her fins have a blue tint to them.


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

pics? i have 2 EBJD and there both really blue


----------



## mahoney206 (Feb 26, 2013)

Well I cant figure out how to get the pictures to upload on here


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

mahoney206 said:


> Well I cant figure out how to get the pictures to upload on here


 Check your Message Inbox........ message sent. :fish:


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

No, there is no 'seems to be part EBJD'. You either have a 'normal' JD, with no blue gene, or a Blue Gene Jack Dempsey, which is heterozygous for the blue gene but looks exactly like a 'normal' JD, or you have an EBJD, which looks entirely different. You can't base on 'oh it seems to have more blue' to guess that it might be a BGJD.


----------



## mahoney206 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yea I dig that but not only does he look like an ebjd his fins look allot like them w how rounded his tail is and how much different than my other dempseys he looks. Not just based on his color but thanks I guess


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Well the fact is unless he looks exactly like an EBJD, then he's not, simply because unless the thing is homozygous for the EB trait, whatever trait he does express is not due to the EB gene that he may or may not have.

Any pics?


----------



## mahoney206 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yea but I cand download for some reason. Check photobucket. Mahoney206 ill add them now


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

This one?


----------



## mahoney206 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yea thats her but she looks allot different when her fins go up


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Mhm just a 'normal' JD.


----------



## mahoney206 (Feb 26, 2013)

Cool atleast I know. She just looks so different than my othe dempseys. I guess shes just got good color lol


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Healthy color. Looks good


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks male to me not much colour at bottom of gill plates.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

This is my favorite bgjd female, lots of color, even on her head. Not the best pic but you get the idea.


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Now that's female and beautiful she is to.


----------



## mahoney206 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks. She is pretty thats for sure


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

simon m said:


> Now that's female and beautiful she is to.


Thanks


----------

